# 94 Altima front crank seal question



## matchbox (Sep 17, 2005)

I have recentl decovered that my crank seal was leaking and bought a new one. The problem is when I went to take the bolt off it was just finger tight and I can't get the pullies off to get to the crank seal. I have a 94 Nissan Altima 2.4 liter. If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank-you.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

u need a 3 jaw puller to get the pulley off.

maybe this link will help http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1b/5d/db/0900823d801b5ddb.jsp


----------

